# Moving head fountain using DMX-Servo interface



## mishakoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello,

I posted a thread about creating a musical fountain show in the show control. the idea was to have about 20 fountains that just shoot straight up with led lights, because I decided that doing fountains with moving heads would be far to difficult to me.

then my friend told me about servos, and after looking through the internet i saw that there were a few dmx-servo interfaces that people had constructed. Building a fountain with a moving head would be awesome for this project, but the interface looks very complicated. My question is if anyone hear has tried to make something using a dmx-servo interface and what the result has been, and possibly a way to buy a dmx-servo interface online.

Appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## silicsound (Nov 27, 2011)

.I've use a couple of dmx servo controllers before I made my own a year ago. But my experience with them was that they were fairly easy to use once you interpreted the section in the manual on configuring the jumper switches. However if you can find a person whose a programer or electronics hobbyist they can make one for half the price, and they will program it to do what ever you want.(this is less reliable than a prebuilt unit)

However, before you pursue the use of servos in a show, it is probably best to understand why not to. I have used servos for a fountain before. The problem comes in with the fact that most hobby servos are to weak to withstand the torque of a fountain with a nozzle on them. And that there is a large gap money wise between hobby and industrial, which you would need as there close to water. Also consider the factor that IIRC the price of a 4ch servo controller is ~150$ and that a hobby servo is about ~30$ and you have to include a mounting kit around ~15$. An for two dimensional you would have to double it. So your would be looking around 2k-5k in servos.

In other words I wouldn't mess with servos unless you know how to program them and you understand the specifications behind them. As if you don't a nozzle on as hose is to powerful for common for the standard servo, and thus will result in it flying about wildly.
i
Sorry for my abuse of the English language, as my native tongue is Swedish.


----------



## dramatech (Nov 27, 2011)

I have built a number of devices with hobby servos and DMX interfaces. The list would include: DMX controlled irises for source 4 instruments. DMX controlled projector dousers. A moving mirror lighting instrument, and various devices that move on set, such as a skull on a table.
There are several small companies that build the DMX to servo circuit board. The best deal that I have found of those several companies, is NorthlihgtDMX.com. It is an 8 channel board for around $50.

As was mentioned in one of the other posts, the biggest problem is finding a servo that can handle fairly high torque. There are plenty of servos available for the $10 to $50 range at online hobby stores, but the really heavy duty/high torque units sell through industrial providers and are many times more expensive than the hobby versions.

Tom Johnson


----------



## mishakoz (Nov 28, 2011)

dramatech said:


> I have built a number of devices with hobby servos and DMX interfaces. The list would include: DMX controlled irises for source 4 instruments. DMX controlled projector dousers. A moving mirror lighting instrument, and various devices that move on set, such as a skull on a table.
> There are several small companies that build the DMX to servo circuit board. The best deal that I have found of those several companies, is NorthlihgtDMX.com. It is an 8 channel board for around $50.
> 
> As was mentioned in one of the other posts, the biggest problem is finding a servo that can handle fairly high torque. There are plenty of servos available for the $10 to $50 range at online hobby stores, but the really heavy duty/high torque units sell through industrial providers and are many times more expensive than the hobby versions.
> ...


 
Thanks for the link, I think that may be what I'm looking for.

This might be a stupid question, in fact I'm pretty sure it is, but would it be possible to gut a cheap used moving light and use it for it's pan/tilt ability. I can get a Chauvet minspot for pretty cheap, so it might be cost effective to do something like that. I don't know if it's possible to take out the color wheel, lamp, and gobo wheel without ruining the light though. And obviously I would figure out how to waterproof it.

Just curious.


----------



## ScottT (Nov 28, 2011)

It'd be possible, but probably not cost effective. I wouldn't put anything that's not rated for being used near water close to water... Shock hazards and all that.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want to do a fountain, talk to these people.

Fountains, Fountain, Roman Fountains, Albuquerque, New Mexico, NM


----------



## MalcolmD (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello
I built a device such as you are asking about using 2 servos.
You can see details hereFreestyle Fountain Nozzle - Digital Media Direct Limited
I do not sell these but merely use my web site to make the design available to interested parties.
Building one requires some engineering equipment and expertise.
If you require more info there is a contact page on the web site or email me.

Malcolm


----------

